# geese anyone???



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

once again my yearly spot has failed for not only ducks, but geese. used to go up to washburn but bird numbers seem low up there. any suggestions or specifics on where to head?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Get out and drive! Areas that typically held birds in the past are not this year. They are out there so go get em. Try not to get in a rut of hunting the same areas. My two cents. Good Luck!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Year to year, birds shift around different areas. They are usually within a few miles of big water. Get a new mape and scout areas that have more water. Best way to find them, is to drive for them! Make the hunt a little more fun as well. It's all apart of the hunt!

Mav.....


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

That just proves how important scouting is. Don't assume they will be there because they were there in the past.


----------



## backflaping (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree that you have to put in the miles but it's been tough to find them this year. I do most of my hunting in north central ND. I have put a lot of miles on and all I seem to find is a lot of pretty scenary. The duck hunting has been ok, but geese are hard to find. We need some cold weather to bring some new birds down.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Scouting is KEY! Although we have not seen much of a push for northen birds yet. You can bet they will start to show up when the smaller potholes start to freeze over around here. Our recent and predicted forcast for 70 and 80 degree temps will most likely not move any northern birds down. The only birds that will be moving this weekend are locals heading their way to Sand Lake, SD due to hunting pressure. When they do come don't expect them to come to the same areas you shot them the previous year or year's. I have sometime found when the migration starts I have pounded birds in certain areas some years and found that same area to be hardly holding any birds the next year. Its too bad the gas prices are so high, but if you want to hunt THE MOTHER LOAD you will have to go find her!

Damn, I could have bought another 2 dozen BF's with the gas money I have went through this year! But, I'd rather be shooting birds! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Heard reports that goose numbers are solid around Ruso. Take a drive and check it out!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I can tell you that is not the case anymore Remmi. A good buddy and I have both scouted that area hard the the last couple nights and it is pretty bleak. We had been hunting that area and it was good, but the birds have all but moved out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Push on to new territory and prepare for some miles, it'sgonna be a fun roadtrip!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

theres getting to be quite a build up in moorhead. smalls you need to take a jog in your clown suit. :lol:


----------

